# Thermador Range and kitchen aid proline in new home



## rahimlee54 (May 26, 2015)

I am currently looking at a new home and the kitchen is pretty nice. It has kitchen aid proline appliances and a Thermador range. It has a nice looking hood but I didn't check the brand on it. I was wondering if anyone can give me opinions on that stuff if they have experience with it. Either way its a good step up from what I currently have. Info is appreciated.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## larrybard (May 26, 2015)

Jared, Thermador has dozens of different range models. Would help to know which model you're asking about if you want opinions on a Thermador range. And maybe I don't understand your question. Are you also asking about unspecified KitchenAid appliances?


----------



## Bill13 (May 27, 2015)

Jared,,

I have been doing a lot of research on ranges because my old POS Viking is totally falling apart and I found GardenWeb to be a good site for feedback from owners. KA is owned by Whirlpool now. Reminiscing now but I still remember my Mom's Kitchen Aid dishwasher made by Hobart:doublethumbsup: She had that for over 20 years with 5 kids and 2 adults and it never broke. It was a beast!


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 27, 2015)

Are you staying in Randleman Jared? 
Anyhoo, not much experience with Kitchen-Aid big appliances, if they are done by Whirlpool.....I would definitely take them over most of the imports like LG and Samsung. My LG appliances have been dying at around 5 years. Terrible customer service and repairs. I'll leave it at that. I've moved on to Whirlpool!
All the Thermadors I've used in the past(around 30 or so at client's houses) have been pretty darn good. I've cooked on a lot of the the ranges and they seem to be top-notch. Nice controls and good construction. Seems pretty solid to me.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 27, 2015)

I investigated these when I was remodeling my kitchen a few years back. Everything I read indicated that they are top-notch. I ended up with Dacor as I got an amazing deal (just below cost)...but if I had it to do over again? I'd go to the restaurant store and get a true commercial unit. ugly as sin, but easier to clean and 30k BTUs! and also cheaper!


----------



## WildBoar (May 27, 2015)

We got a Kitchen-Aid electric double oven about 4 years ago. It's been trouble free, warms up quickly, etc. The one thing that we don't like though is it uses the broiler element intermittently to keep the overall temperature steady, which can result in overbrowning. So for sensitive items (when baking, etc.) we usually put an empty cookie sheet on a rack below the broiler element to shield what we are baking.


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 27, 2015)

larrybard said:


> Jared, Thermador has dozens of different range models. Would help to know which model you're asking about if you want opinions on a Thermador range. And maybe I don't understand your question. Are you also asking about unspecified KitchenAid appliances?



I was just asking if anyone has used kitchenaid proline in general, I'll grab model numbers for everything this weekend when I go back. I should be able to see how old they are, I'll assume they are reliable since they are in there.

Appreciate the other info guys that was the kind of feedback I was after. I hope the oven bakes evenly, I do alot of baking.

We are just moving up the road a couple of miles into Asheboro if we go through with it. The home is very nice as is the kitchen. The biggest complaint is no water and ice in the door of the fridge . Two things I have never seen is a warming compartment and a trash compactor, so at the very least something to play around with. The coolest thing besides a real hood is, a circular island with like 5 outlets, no wasted space someone had a really good idea.


----------



## WildBoar (May 27, 2015)

rahimlee54 said:


> Appreciate the other info guys that was the kind of feedback I was after. I hope the oven bakes evenly, I do alot of baking.
> 
> We are just moving up the road a couple of miles into Asheboro if we go through with it. The home is very nice as is the kitchen. The biggest complaint is no water and ice in the door of the fridge .


Our KitchenAid ovens bake pretty evenly. That said I still rotate/ swap baking sheets, as no home ovens are 100% even.

A couple ice trays in the freezer are better than in-door ice and water. Those dispensors take up too much space.


----------



## daveb (May 27, 2015)

Sounds like the existing fridge needs to become the garage fridge... No ice in the door???


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 28, 2015)

i'm actually not a fan of ice in the door. i find the ice usually off flavored. haha. probably cuz i am always chilling odd random things uncovered.

i like old school ice trays i can put in the dishwasher occasionally.

never heard of proline. but my stove sucks...so anything is better. but i am selling my home and moving, so things could go horribly wrong or totally awesome. hah.


----------



## bear1889 (May 28, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> I investigated these when I was remodeling my kitchen a few years back. Everything I read indicated that they are top-notch. I ended up with Dacor as I got an amazing deal (just below cost)...but if I had it to do over again? I'd go to the restaurant store and get a true commercial unit. ugly as sin, but easier to clean and 30k BTUs! and also cheaper!



When I was married I wanted to look at com stoves but they are not rated for residential and thus would not be covered by insurance if there was a fire....something about the insulation. I don't know if this is true or not, I got a divorce never investigated further.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 28, 2015)

bear1889 said:


> When I was married I wanted to look at com stoves but they are not rated for residential and thus would not be covered by insurance if there was a fire....something about the insulation. I don't know if this is true or not, I got a divorce never investigated further.



I've seen a couple of homes with commercial units...but it sounds like I need to look into it.


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 28, 2015)

Looks like a mini subzero. Not crazy expensive but not cheap at all.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 28, 2015)

That sure looks nice Jared!


----------



## Bill13 (May 28, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> I've seen a couple of homes with commercial units...but it sounds like I need to look into it.



So from what I have read bear 1889 is correct - the commercial units are not approved for residential use mainly because of the lack of "proper" amounts of insulation. What this means is that the side of the ovens get hot enough to damage your wooden cabinets and the fronts get hot enough to cause serious burns to children or inebriated adults (read me!). It's a real Pi##er because that extra insulation does not explain the cost difference.

I just bought of EBay an 8 year old Wolf R486G and it was 6500 including shipping, and believe me I would of preferred a commercial model with a salamander.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 28, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> So from what I have read bear 1889 is correct - the commercial units are not approved for residential use mainly because of the lack of "proper" amounts of insulation. What this means is that the side of the ovens get hot enough to damage your wooden cabinets and the fronts get hot enough to cause serious burns to children or inebriated adults (read me!). It's a real Pi##er because that extra insulation does not explain the cost difference.
> 
> I just bought of EBay an 8 year old Wolf R486G and it was 6500 including shipping, and believe me I would of preferred a commercial model with a salamander.



I would just be getting a 6-burner cooktop, not a free-standing range.


----------

